# News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen



## TheKhoaNguyen (6. August 2010)

*News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,766668


----------



## GR0BI75 (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

Als ich die Meldung zuerst auf Gamestar gelesen habe freut ich mich: krieg' ich auch ein L4D2 umsonst!  Leider ist meine import-Version älter und lässt sich noch aktivieren...


----------



## Bl4ckburn (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

Ha,Ha..! Ich weiss schon warum ich kein MW2 gekauft hab...


----------



## FPS-Freak (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

Würde mich ziemlich anpissen, Deutscher zu sein


----------



## maennlein (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

Den Importkäufern zu verbieten die legal erworbene Version zu installieren ist eine absolute Frechheit von Activision!  

Und sorry, aber den kann ich mir jetzt einfach nicht verkneifen: Steam macht's möglich!


----------



## Olsen84 (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

Oh Gott, jetzt geht das Gejammer wieder los... "ich kaufe etwas und darf es dann nicht installieren" Vielleicht solltet ihr euch mal das Leben vor der Haustür ansehen, Kiddies.


----------



## facopse (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

Ich frage mich, was diese Sperre bezwecken sollte. Schließlich ist es in Deutschland lediglich verboten, für gewisse Spiele zu werben oder schlimmstenfalls zu verkaufen.
Doch wenn man das Spiel bereits besitzt, hat der Publisher meines Erachtens nicht das Recht dazu, dem Kunden die gekaufte Version zu verwehren.
Auf welcher rechtlichen Grundlage hat Activision überhaupt diese Sperre in Kraft treten lassen?
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das Konsequenzen für Activision hat.


----------



## schizophrenie (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

lächerliches bürokratn Deutschland ...


----------



## N7ghty (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*



Olsen84 schrieb:


> Oh Gott, jetzt geht das Gejammer wieder los... "ich kaufe etwas und darf es dann nicht installieren" Vielleicht solltet ihr euch mal das Leben vor der Haustür ansehen, Kiddies.


   Wie würdest dus denn finden, wenn du n Auto kaufst und nach nem halben Jahr, darfst dus nicht mehr in Deutschland fahren? Das fändest du doch wohl auch beschissen, hier gehts in gewisser Weise um die Grundrechte.


----------



## SchniPoSa (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*



Olsen84 schrieb:


> Oh Gott, jetzt geht das Gejammer wieder los... "ich kaufe etwas und darf es dann nicht installieren" Vielleicht solltet ihr euch mal das Leben vor der Haustür ansehen, Kiddies.



yay, mit 27 gehöre ich also deiner meinung nach noch zu den "kiddies". ich spiele kein MW2 und außer mit kommilitonen ab und zu ne runde L4D2 hält sich mein zocken auch in grenzen. aber kommen wir mal zum eigentlichen: du importierst dir LEGAL ein spiel, vorallem weil du auch alt genug bist. dann verbietet dir der hersteller es zu installieren weil es in deutschland indiziert ist?! sowas kann und darf nicht sein.

das hat nix mit gejammer von kiddies zu tun.


----------



## Odin333 (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

Na hoffentlich betrifft es genug, damit beim nächsten Teil die PC-Verkäufe mal ordentlich in den Keller gehen.


----------



## conrad-b-hart (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*



Olsen84 schrieb:


> Oh Gott, jetzt geht das Gejammer wieder los... "ich kaufe etwas und darf es dann nicht installieren" Vielleicht solltet ihr euch mal das Leben vor der Haustür ansehen, Kiddies.



Aha, was für ein geistreicher Kommentar!

Wenn man sich ein Spiel kauft, egal wo, dann sollte man davon ausgehen, daß das Spiel auch funktioniert.
Für mich riecht das schon nach Willkür seitens Activision.
Warum eigentlich? Bringt der Verkauf von MW2 in Deutschland mehr ein als in England? Vielleicht bei Erscheinen des Spiels, mittlerweile ist es hier günstiger als in England.

Wie verhält es sich eigentlich mit Steam? Der Key wird doch von Steam freigeschaltet und nicht vom Publisher.
Theoretisch müßte Steam die Anweisung von Activision bekommen haben.

Die Gefahr besteht nur, das dieses Beispiel Schule macht. Da immer mehr Spiele an einen Steam-Account geknüpft sind, könnte es mit Importversionen Schwierigkeiten geben.

Anders gehts aber auch. Bei Alien vs Predator wurde bewußt mit einem Import spekuliert und scheinbar recht erfolgreich.


----------



## Bebuquin (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

Grandios! Ein weiterer Schlag durch die Gesinnungspolizeit gegen die Kunstfreiheit! 
Wer hätte gedacht, dass sich Steam mal dazu eignen wird die kruden Moralvorstellungen einer Inquisitionskommission durchsetzen...


Ich bin jetzt ja mal gespannt, ob ich im Herbst die Uncut-Version von Fallout New Vegas bei Steam aktivieren kann. Wenn nicht, frage ich mich wirklich, warum man demnächst in Deutschland noch geschnittene Singleplayer-Spiele als Original kaufen sollte. Immerhin unterstützt man dadurch nur die Beschneidung der Kunstfreiheit. Da wird dann Schwarzkopieren ja quasi zum Akt der demokratischen Selbstverteidigung.


----------



## vavier (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

kein problem us version installieren und verzeichnis komplett backupen.... dann löschen und deutsche version inkl. key reggen bei steam ... dann die englische drüber und voila  deutscher key aber uncut version.....  ich hasse es wenn man einem 30 jährigen vorschreiben will was er zocken darf und was nicht ... ausserdem ist die deutsche synchro sowas von erbärmilich genau wie bei starcraft und steam lässt normal noch nichtmal eine umstellung von deutsch auf english zu.....


----------



## Joerg2 (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

Dafür werden Cracks gemacht: Um die legal erworbene Version spielen zu  dürfen.....mir egal. Ich wüsste sowieso nicht, was einem daran Spaß bereiten könnte Unschuldige zu töten. "Die Grausamkeit  der Täter" (wie Acti es nennt) kann ich auch gut  erkennen, wenn ich nicht mitmache.

Warum hätte Steam es nicht so regeln können allen Käufern der Englischen Version einen Patch aufs Auge zu drücken (also ohne Wahlmöglichkeit), der das Geballer am Flughafen verhindert......Ich frag mich ja auch bis heut, was am Arcarde Modus in CoD4 so schlimm gewesen sein soll.....Ich habs richtig gemacht: CoD4 International und CoD6 Deutsch ^^


----------



## cydrake (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

Ich hoffe nur, daß das nicht Schule macht und demnächst bei allen ungeschnittenen Versionen gemacht wird. Z.B. wird ja auch Fallout New Vegas nur mit steam laufen, und beim Gewaltgrad von Fallout wird die dt. Version garantiert  zensiert sein.



vavier schrieb:


> kein problem us version installieren und verzeichnis komplett backupen.... dann löschen und deutsche version inkl. key reggen bei steam ... dann die englische drüber und voila  deutscher key aber uncut version.....  ich hasse es wenn man einem 30 jährigen vorschreiben will was er zocken darf und was nicht ... ausserdem ist die deutsche synchro sowas von erbärmilich genau wie bei starcraft und steam lässt normal noch nichtmal eine umstellung von deutsch auf english zu.....


Spätestens beim nächsten Patch wird dir dann die dt. Version installiert. Weil steam merkt wenn die steam-app ID nicht mit der der installierten Version gleich ist.

Einzigste möglichkeit währe ein VPN mit exitpoint ausserhalb von Deutschland, ich benutze dafür ivacy.com (sollte auch mit freevpn's gehen da ist die Geschwindigkeit meist begrenzt), da kann man auch im Demo-modus zumindest einen exitpoint in russland wählen, reichte für meine Aktivierungen bisher (l4d /2)


----------



## HNRGargamel (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

nais


----------



## Mr-Skywalker (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

Hey gut.. meine Englische MW2-Version (ich habs mir wegen der Synchro auf Englisch geholt !! ) ist jetzt auf Deutsch!! So eine Sch***** was zum Teufel soll das? Bis jetzt war ich mit Steam immer recht zufrieden! Jetzt wird kein einziges Game gekauft was mit dieser ZensurMaschine zutun hat! Kacke ey -.-


----------



## mm78 (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

Vor 10 Jahren hat man sich zuerst irgendwo ein Spiel gekauft und es anschliessend zuhause installiert, schon konnte man loslegen. 

Dann kam Steam und alle haben es gehyped und als den neuen Kopierschutz Heilsbringer angepriesen. Jetzt hat Valve Dank euch Analtorpedos ein Monopol  aufgebaut und bestimmt wer wie was wo spielt, so wie sie es wollen.

Ich habe gehofft dass sich dieses System irgendwann gegen euch richtet und euch mal richtig kräftig die Rosette pennetriert, schön dass es jetzt schon soweit ist.


----------



## Olsen84 (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*



SchniPoSa schrieb:


> Olsen84 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Oh Gott, jetzt geht das Gejammer wieder los... "ich kaufe etwas und darf es dann nicht installieren" Vielleicht solltet ihr euch mal das Leben vor der Haustür ansehen, Kiddies.
> ...


Das hat sogar sehr viel mit Gejammer von Kiddies zu tun, weils absolut sinnlos ist, sich über so einen Mist aufzuregen. Es ist doch jetzt bekannt, dass man es nicht mehr spielen kann - warum also legal kaufen? Das ist doch nicht das Problem von Activision. Du kannst dir auch mit 18 ein Motorrad kaufen, welches du aber erst mit 20/21 fahren darfst - sofern es nicht gedrosselt ist. Das Beispiel stimmt zwar nicht zu 100% überein, spiegelt aber das Thema relativ gut wieder. Man kauft sich also das Motorrad - dazu ist man ja berechtigt, geht anschließend aber in ein Forum, um sich auszujammern, dass man es noch nicht fahren  darf. Das ist Kinderkacke - mehr nicht.

Ich finds einfach peinlich, dass jede Woche über ein anderes Thema geklagt wird. Weil ja jede Woche die großen Menschenrechte verloren gehen, wenn man keine Gewaltspiele spielen darf. Aber wer sonst keine Probleme hat - bitte.

Ach ja - und wenn alles zu spät ist, werfen wir mal das Wort Kunst in die Runde. Denn das kann ja keiner definieren. Solche Aussagen sind der absolute Hohn und zeigen Woche für Woche, dass  die geistige Frische mit dem bilogogischen Alter absolut nichts zu tun haben muss.


----------



## siggy1992 (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

habe ich nicht ein recht darauf mein spiel so zu spielen wie ich es gekauft habe?! sonnst hätte ich es mir auch in deutsch holen können so ne pisser...


----------



## Bebuquin (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*



cydrake schrieb:


> Einzigste möglichkeit währe ein VPN mit exitpoint ausserhalb von Deutschland, ich benutze dafür ivacy.com (sollte auch mit freevpn's gehen da ist die Geschwindigkeit meist begrenzt), da kann man auch im Demo-modus zumindest einen exitpoint in russland wählen, reichte für meine Aktivierungen bisher (l4d /2)


Wie groß ist da die Gefahr, dass man den ganzen Steam-Account gesperrt bekommt? Wäre es dann ggf. eine Möglichkeit für jedes gekürzte Spiel einen eigenen Account anzulegen? Oder ist sowas an einem Rechner gar nicht möglich? (Habe bei Steam bisher nur vor Jahren Half-Life2 und The Ship aktiviert. Kenne mich dementsprechend nicht so sehr damit aus...)


----------



## kornhill (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*



Olsen84 schrieb:


> SchniPoSa schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Olsen84 schrieb:
> ...


Das ist ziemlicher Schwachsinn was du da verzapfst. 

1. MW2 Spieler sind in der Regel keine kiddies. 22 Jahre kommt da denke gut hin.
2. Aufgrund von Jugendschutz werden Spiel zurecht indiziert (darf nicht beworben werden, ist aber nicht verboten.)
3. Das mit dem Motorrad ist totaler Schwachsinn. Weil aus Jugendschutz darf man das Ding erst ab 21 fahren. Was auch absolut OK ist. Ein Modern Warfare 2 darf ich aber mit meinen 30 Jahren NICHT in deutschland zocken, weil ich unter den gleichen Jugendschutz falle wie Jugendliche (?!?)
4. Zur Kunst. Das lassen wir dahingestellt. Allerdings ist es ein kreatives Produkt von kreativen Köpfen. Wenn man nun den Wunsch verspürt ein Produkt dieser kreativen Köpfe zu spielen (eins was nur indiziert und nicht verboten ist) Wird mir dieses Recht in Deutschland verboten. (zumindest in der Formm wie es gedacht war) Und das dazu nicht vom Gesetzgeber sondern von der Firma, die damit eine Art Bevormundung macht. Die Firma darf das natürlich weil es sich ja schliesslich um ihr geistiges Eigentum handelt. Nur darf sie nicht schreiben das es wegen Deutscher Gesetzes Lage passiert, weil das Deutsche Gesetz verbietet den Import nicht.


----------



## D2AN-Tidus (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

ja das ist schon so ne Sache bei Steam . . ist mir damals bei Left 4 Dead 2 auf die Füße gefallen . . . 
ich bin eigentlich kein Fan von übermäßiger Gewalt . . aber beispielsweise L4D2 macht sowas aus  . . . 

jeder sollte das Spiel so spielen können wie er es will . . . meiner Meinung nach eine ungerechtfertigte Einschränkung des Nutzers . . 

aber das haben wir nunmal von unseren gesetzlichen Bestimmungen =P


----------



## Sancezz1 (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*



mm78 schrieb:


> Vor 10 Jahren hat man sich zuerst irgendwo ein Spiel gekauft und es anschliessend zuhause installiert, schon konnte man loslegen.
> 
> Dann kam Steam und alle haben es gehyped und als den neuen Kopierschutz Heilsbringer angepriesen. Jetzt hat Valve Dank euch Analtorpedos ein Monopol  aufgebaut und bestimmt wer wie was wo spielt, so wie sie es wollen.
> 
> Ich habe gehofft dass sich dieses System irgendwann gegen euch richtet und euch mal richtig kräftig die Rosette pennetriert, schön dass es jetzt schon soweit ist.


schonmal darüber nachgedacht das Activision der Publisher ist? Valve hat mit der ganzen Sache nix weiter zu tun, als das sie die Plattform, sprich Steam, liefern. Und wenn Activision der Meinung ist, sie müssten die Registrierung verhindern, dann ist das halt so und Valve hat eh keine Chance dies zu verhindern.


----------



## Worrel (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*



N7ghty schrieb:


> Wie würdest dus denn finden, wenn du n Auto kaufst und nach nem halben Jahr, darfst dus nicht mehr in Deutschland fahren?


   Soweit ich das verstehe, geht es hierbei doch "nur" um das *Aktivieren *des Import Spiels und nicht darum, daß bereits aktivierte Spiele aus dem Steam Account entfernt werden sollen...?



Olsen84 schrieb:


> Es ist doch jetzt bekannt, dass man es nicht mehr spielen kann - warum also legal kaufen? Das ist doch nicht das Problem von Activision.


   Genau das ist einzig und alleine Activisions Problem:

Es ist völlig legal, die uncut Version als 18+ in Deutschland zu kaufen, zu installieren, zu aktivieren und zu spielen.
Denn es ist lediglich indiziert.

Selbst wenn es beschlagnahmt wäre, dürfte man alles bis auf das Kaufen immer noch machen.

Letztendlich beschneidet sich Activision hierbei freiwillig um potentielle Kunden - selber schuld.


----------



## SchniPoSa (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*



Olsen84 schrieb:


> Das hat sogar sehr viel mit Gejammer von Kiddies zu tun, weils absolut sinnlos ist, sich über so einen Mist aufzuregen. Es ist doch jetzt bekannt, dass man es nicht mehr spielen kann - warum also legal kaufen? Das ist doch nicht das Problem von Activision. Du kannst dir auch mit 18 ein Motorrad kaufen, welches du aber erst mit 20/21 fahren darfst - sofern es nicht gedrosselt ist. Das Beispiel stimmt zwar nicht zu 100% überein, spiegelt aber das Thema relativ gut wieder. Man kauft sich also das Motorrad - dazu ist man ja berechtigt, geht anschließend aber in ein Forum, um sich auszujammern, dass man es noch nicht fahren  darf. Das ist Kinderkacke - mehr nicht.
> 
> Ich finds einfach peinlich, dass jede Woche über ein anderes Thema geklagt wird. Weil ja jede Woche die großen Menschenrechte verloren gehen, wenn man keine Gewaltspiele spielen darf. Aber wer sonst keine Probleme hat - bitte.
> 
> Ach ja - und wenn alles zu spät ist, werfen wir mal das Wort Kunst in die Runde. Denn das kann ja keiner definieren. Solche Aussagen sind der absolute Hohn und zeigen Woche für Woche, dass  die geistige Frische mit dem bilogogischen Alter absolut nichts zu tun haben muss.



1. macht man mit 18 den motorradschein und darf nach 2 jahren offen fahren.
2. kann man den direkteinstieg für offene erst mit 25 machen!
d.h.: den 20 jährigen traut man nach 2 jahren fahrpraxis genug zu um offen fahren zu dürfen. den 25 traut man genug verständnis zu um direkt offen fahren zu dürfen.
dein restlicher vergleich mit motorrad kaufen und im forum jammern hinkt gewaltig.

für mich nachvollziehbar, denn ich habe selber mit 18 den schein gemacht und wär am liebsten auf ne rennsemmel und mit 240 rumgedüst. heute bin ich gemütlicher unterwegs und genieße es! ziel der behörden wurde erreicht.

nochma zu den spielen: hier geht es darum das man bevormundet wird ohne es nötig zu haben. und da darf man sehr wohl "jammern".

für mich gehörst du zu dem typ mensch der jetzt anderen vorwürfe macht über belanglose dinge zu jammern aber sich dann selber am meisten aufregt wenn es ihm ähnlich widerfährt.


----------



## HNRGargamel (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*



mm78 schrieb:


> Vor 10 Jahren hat man sich zuerst irgendwo ein Spiel gekauft und es anschliessend zuhause installiert, schon konnte man loslegen.
> 
> Dann kam Steam und alle haben es gehyped und als den neuen Kopierschutz Heilsbringer angepriesen. Jetzt hat Valve Dank euch Analtorpedos ein Monopol  aufgebaut und bestimmt wer wie was wo spielt, so wie sie es wollen.
> 
> Ich habe gehofft dass sich dieses System irgendwann gegen euch richtet und euch mal richtig kräftig die Rosette pennetriert, schön dass es jetzt schon soweit ist.


lal

genauso ist es...


----------



## facopse (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

Ich vermute, dass das nicht rechtens ist, was Activision da macht. 
Mal ein Vergleich: Ich kaufe mir in Italien Schokokekse. Wieder zuhause angekommen, will ich meine Kekse öffnen und essen. Da stehen aber schon die Kekshersteller vor der Tür, nehmen mir die Schokokekse ab und drücken mir Butterkekse in die Hand. Mit der Begründung, dass die Schokokekse in Deutschland nicht verkauft werden.

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, ist das nicht legal.


----------



## Bebuquin (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*



Sancezz1 schrieb:


> mm78 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vor 10 Jahren hat man sich zuerst irgendwo ein Spiel gekauft und es anschliessend zuhause installiert, schon konnte man loslegen.
> ...


  Als Plattformanbieter kann man, wenn man will, die Bedingungen diktieren unter denen die Publisher agieren.

Letztenendes liegt das Problem aber in der absurden Gesetzeslage unseres Landes, die es erlaubt eine durch kirchliche und andere schmierige Personen besetze Kommission als Moraldiktatoren aufzutreten zu lassen und willkürlich (!) Medien zu verbieten. Würde diese Gesinnungspolizei nämlich objektiv nach Gewaltverherrlichung indizieren, wären die meisten Schriften der Weltreligionen und einiges anderes noch auf dem Index. Nur soweit gehts natürlich nicht. Von denen erlaubt man es ja sogar, dass spezielle Kinderversionen veröffentlicht werden, die das menschenverachtliche auf Kinderniveau verständlich machen. Das ist ungefähr so, als gäbe es eine MW2-Version speziell für Kinder, in der man dann Teletubbies statt Zivilisten abschießen muss.


----------



## AniSkywalker78 (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

Ich mag STEAM um das vorweg zu sagen, aber wie mit den deutschen Erwachsenen Käufern umgegangen wird finde ich falsch, erst recht wenn sich dann hinter Gesetzten "versteckt" wird, denn Kinder und Jugendliche dürfen weder die Internationale, noch die deutsche Version spielen/kaufen.. Das gleiche gab es doch auch mit Saint Row 2, welches ebenfalls die Aktivierung der Importversion verweigert hatte, wegen dem Jugendschutz in Deutschland und der Bevormundung der Erwachsenen Bürger durch den Staat.

Also so was kann man nur verurteilen und abstrafen. Am besten man verweigert den Kauf des Produktes, bzw. lässt sich den Kaufpreis erstatten, es ist ja jetzt eine Art Vertragsbruch/-änderung!
Bei zukünftigen, von der Zensur bedrohten und über STEAM aktivierungspflichtigen Spielen sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein und ebenfalls vom Kauf abstand nehmen - man sieht ja was sonst passieren kann. So kann man dem Publisher am besten zeigen, dass er einen falschen/schlechte Weg des Vertriebes gewählt hat.

Aber ich denke auch, dass die nachträgliche Zensur seitens STEAM von Activision ausgeht, so wie bei Saints Row 2 wo es THQ untersagte, dass die Importversion auf deutschen Systemen aktiviert werden darf. Denn STEAM aktiviert nicht die Spiele, sondern hostet sie nur - die Aktivierung erfolgt beim jeweiligen Publisher!


----------



## HNRGargamel (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

Ich finds geil wie Steam euch die Rossette penetriert, ihr euch drüber aufregt und trotzdem bei der nächsten Sache/Spiel euer Geld überweist und auch noch Danke sagt... fast schon so schlimm wie bei WoW, wo sich alle aufregen, wie Blizz das Spiel doch verschandelt hat und es nicht mehr Das ist was es mal war. Trotzdem überweisen mehrere Hunderttausende monatlich 13€     Abhängigkeit nennt man sowas, oder auch Sucht^^

Aus genau diesem Grund kauf ich auch nix bei Steam


----------



## oldwarpig (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

na ein glück ich habe es für die konsole.


----------



## anjuna80 (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*



oldwarpig schrieb:


> na ein glück ich habe es für die konsole.


na ein Glück, ich hab es gar nicht   

Zum Verständnis: Das betrifft jetzt nur die Neukäufer, richtig? Also die, die das Spiel bereits einmal installiert bzw. freigeschaltet haben, können es weiterhin zocken?


----------



## AniSkywalker78 (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*



HNRGargamel schrieb:


> Ich finds geil wie Steam euch die Rossette penetriert, ihr euch drüber aufregt und trotzdem bei der nächsten Sache/Spiel euer Geld überweist und auch noch Danke sagt... fast schon so schlimm wie bei WoW, wo sich alle aufregen, wie Blizz das Spiel doch verschandelt hat und es nicht mehr Das ist was es mal war. Trotzdem überweisen mehrere Hunderttausende monatlich 13€   Abhängigkeit nennt man sowas, oder auch Sucht^^
> 
> Aus genau diesem Grund kauf ich auch nix bei Steam


Nur als kleinen Nachtrag... es betrifft nicht die Version, die über STEAM gekauft werden konnte, denn diese war bereits "cut" und "Deutschland freundlich". Es geht hier um Importierte Versionen z.B. aus Östereich, oder Onlinehändlern ausserhalb von Deutschland, welche eine Uncut-Version (also das Vollständige Produkt^^) des Spieles verkaufen dürfen.
Ausserdem ist hier der Urheber Activision, welcher den Spielern in Deutschland die nur hier verkaufte Version zugänglich machen möchte und dies erfolgreich machen kann, da jedes MW2 an STEAM gebunden ist. Mit anderen Worten der Publisher "schreit" und STEAM muss handeln.

PS: Wobei das eigentliche Problem der deutsche Jugendschutz ist. Dieser hat die Eigenschaft den Erwachsenen Bürger zu entmündigen und in seiner Freiheit einzuschränken, wenn es den Kindern/Jugendlichen schaden könnte. 
Da bin ich mal auf ein Alkoholverbot, auch für Erwachsene gespannt... oder der Verkauf wird nur nach 23 Uhr - entspricht ab 18 - erlaubt^^


----------



## KabraxisObliv (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*



Mr-Skywalker schrieb:


> Hey gut.. meine Englische MW2-Version (ich habs mir wegen der Synchro auf Englisch geholt !! ) ist jetzt auf Deutsch!! So eine Sch***** was zum Teufel soll das? Bis jetzt war ich mit Steam immer recht zufrieden! Jetzt wird kein einziges Game gekauft was mit dieser ZensurMaschine zutun hat! Kacke ey -.-


Hast du die Meldung überhaupt gelesen?
Dir ist also schon bewusst, dass Valve damit nichts weiter zu tun hat, sondern es offensichtlich ein Wunsch von Activision war?

Des Weiteren ist "Zensurmaschine" völliger Schwachsinn.

1. Einige Spiele, die in Deutschland gar nicht erst erschienen sind (etwas ältere) oder zensiert waren, gibt es auf Steam uncut zu kaufen.
2. Alles andere, was über Steam geschnitten ist, ist auch in der Boxed-Version des Spiels in Deutschland geschnitten.
3. Du kannst dir deine Spiele importieren, und sie dann problemlos uncut über Steam aktivieren - außer der Publisher hat etwas dagegen, wie Activision bei Saints Row 2 oder Modern Warfare 2.

Wenn, dann beschwere dich über Activision.


----------



## johnny05 (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

Mir sowas von egal ob MW 2 gecuttet wird.Der Multiplayer ist sowieso ein Witz,nur noch von Kiddies und Cheatern duchsetzt.Dazu noch DLC´s für 15 Euro das Stück,die ihr Geld nicht wert sind. Wenn jetzt fragen aufkommen sollten,nein Ich habs mir nicht gekauft (zum Glück) sondern bei einem Kumpel gesehn und mal angespielt,nach 10 min war bereits jede Begeisterung verflogen,so ist es daher nicht schlimm um MW 2.


----------



## Exar-K (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

Das ist in der Tat grober Unsinn.
Altersfreigaben etc. sind eine Baustelle an der Valve endlich mal arbeiten muss.


----------



## leckmuschel (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

weil ich ein paar pixel mit weiteren pixel töte, die menschenähnlich aussehen....
hab meine uncut und hab auch wunderbar in die menge reingebratzt, besonders auf die, die aufm boden liegen. trotzdem scheint mir jeden tag die sonne ausm arsch auf der arbeit und ich laufe nicht amok (:


----------



## Birdy84 (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*



AniSkywalker78 schrieb:


> PS: Wobei das eigentliche Problem der deutsche Jugendschutz ist. Dieser hat die Eigenschaft den Erwachsenen Bürger zu entmündigen und in seiner Freiheit einzuschränken, wenn es den Kindern/Jugendlichen schaden könnte.
> Da bin ich mal auf ein Alkoholverbot, auch für Erwachsene gespannt... oder der Verkauf wird nur nach 23 Uhr - entspricht ab 18 - erlaubt^^


Der deutsche Jugendschutz ist hier nicht das Problem, denn dafür ist (neben den Eltern) der Händler zuständig oder muss ein Publisher vor der Aktivierung eines Spiels prüfen, ob der Käufer/ Spieler alt genug ist? Ganz bestimmt nicht. Dem Publisher kann es also hinsichtlich des Jugendschutz herzlich egal sein, wer von wo ein Spiel über Steam aktiviert. Was zu der Frage führt, warum Activision es doch macht? Da fällt mir auf die Schnelle nur ein, dass sie damit (günstige) Importe unterbinden und so den Markt in Deutschland besser kontrollieren können. Wenn Activision es so genau nehmen würde mit dem Jugendschutz, dann müssten sie die Importierten Konsolenversionen auch unspielbar machen.

Edit: Und zu deinem Beitrag muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben:





Olsen84 schrieb:


> Das hat sogar sehr viel mit Gejammer von Kiddies zu tun, weils absolut sinnlos ist, sich über so einen Mist aufzuregen. Es ist doch jetzt bekannt, dass man es nicht mehr  spielen  kann - warum also legal kaufen?


Wieso ist das Gejammer aus deiner Sicht unangebracht? Weil es was schlimmeres gibt? Weil es dich nicht betrifft oder weil du einfach alles über dich ergehen lässt?


----------



## serienonkel (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

Man muss doch nur eine Datei bei MW2 änder und es ist wieder Uncut.
Diese Datei gibts auf vielen torrent Seiten wie saug.....
Nur besteht die Gefahr das Steam den Accound sperren könnte.
Voralle dem weiß ich nicht warum sich alle beschweren das das Spiel cut ist denn es war doch glasklar das das Spiel nicht Uncut in den Handel kommt.Fälschlicher weise haben gewisse Magazine und Händler behauptet das es uncut kommt was laut der USK nie geplant war.


----------



## mm78 (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*



oldwarpig schrieb:


> na ein glück ich habe es für die konsole.


   Genau wegen solchen Leuten wie du es bist ist der Pc Markt zur Zeit so kaputt !


----------



## Titato (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

omg diese verlfluchten bastarde.. activision, valve mit steam und die deutsche zensur politik. wir werden hier in DE echt nur noch verarscht....


----------



## Fergy (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

Onlinezensur ist schon ne feine Sache. ^^

Aber zum Glück gibt es ja die Fachpresse, die durch kritische, objektive und knallharte Produkttest vornimmt. Dabei wird nicht nur eine vollständige Durchleuchtung des Spiels vorgenommen, sondern im Sinne des Lesers / Käufers / potentiellen Kunden Stärken hervorgehoben, Innovationen gelobt / belohnt, Kundengängelungen gnadenlos abstraft und Schwächen lückenlos aufdeckt.

Solche Kundengängelungen und Vertriebswege würden extrem kritisch beäugt und da würde es doch keiner wagen solche unwichtigen Voraussetzungen und Abhängigkeiten unter den Tisch zu kehren…


----------



## LostHero (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

*seufz* also doch nach nem SteamLESS .... "update" ... umsehen.


----------



## anjuna80 (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*



Fergy schrieb:


> Onlinezensur ist schon ne feine Sache. ^^
> 
> Aber zum Glück gibt es ja die Fachpresse, die durch kritische, objektive und knallharte Produkttest vornimmt. Dabei wird nicht nur eine vollständige Durchleuchtung des Spiels vorgenommen, sondern im Sinne des Lesers / Käufers / potentiellen Kunden Stärken hervorgehoben, Innovationen gelobt / belohnt, Kundengängelungen gnadenlos abstraft und Schwächen lückenlos aufdeckt.
> 
> Solche Kundengängelungen und Vertriebswege würden extrem kritisch beäugt und da würde es doch keiner wagen solche unwichtigen Voraussetzungen und Abhängigkeiten unter den Tisch zu kehren…


Jeder kann für sich selbst entscheiden, in welche "Abhängigkeiten" er sich begibt. Das braucht keine Fachpresse für mich zu tun. Ich will nur wissen, wie das Spiel ist, alles drum herum ist mein Problem.


----------



## Pope (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

Als vehementer Gegner von DRM, habe ich solche Maßnahmen schon bereits vor geraumer Zeit prophezeit. Nun werden alle bestraft, die für ein Original, in diesem Fall eine Importversion, Geld gezahlt haben. Die Betroffenen werden sich beim nächsten mal überlegen, ob sie ein Spiel nicht gleich bei einem Oneclick-Hoster besorgen, um uncut spielen zu können.
Und wieder einmal stellen sich die Raubkopierer besser als die ehrlichen Käufer.


----------



## AniSkywalker78 (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Version nicht mehr über Steam spielbar*

Wieso trifft diese angeblich rechtlich notwendige Regelung nur den PC-Markt? Wenn ich, wie viele schon gesagt haben, mir eine Konsolenversion von dem Spiel in England oder sonst wo kaufe, gibt es keine Probleme... oder sind da andere Erfahrungen mittlerweile bekannt. Muss ein Spiel für eine Konsole überhaupt registriert werden? Sorry, aber da ich keine Konsole besitze kenn ich mich da natürlich auch nicht aus - deshalb ja auch die Fragen^^

Sollte es sich dabei wirklich nur um die PC-Version in Verbindung mit STEAM handeln muss ich Birdy84 recht geben und ebenfalls sagen, dass da wohl der Publisher mit den günstigeren Importversionen ein Problem hat. 
Hehe, da macht er schon ein Spiel extra für den deutschen Markt und keiner kauft es, aber wer kauft auch schon zensierte und "unvollständige" Ware zum Vollpreis, bzw. überteuert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Version nicht mehr über Steam spielbar*

Das ist übrigens auch ein Grund, warum ich gegen den Downloadvertrieb bin und ihn mit keinem einzigen Cent unterstütze. Wenn sich nämlich das durchsetzen würde, würde man auch nur noch die kastrierten Versionen bekommen.

Ich halte das für einen riesen Skandal und es zeigt, wie brutal die DRM Welt sein kann.
Wenn das die Zukunft ist, dann bleiben auch dem ehrlichsten Käufer irgendwann nur noch bestimmte Internetseiten. Anders gehts bei dem Hobby ja bald nicht mehr.

Ich bin jemand, der sich sonst alle Spiele kauft, aber wenn man ehrlicherweise irgendwann nicht mehr zu ungeschnittenen Spielen kommt, dann werde ich auch zu dieser Maßnahme greifen.

Da kann man nur hoffen, dass das nicht auch bei Spielen wie Rage, Bulletstorm oder Brink so ist, weil man solche Spiele einfach ungeschnitten Spielen muss und nicht in den deutschen Würstchenversionen.


----------



## oldwarpig (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

jooo genau.ich habe nur exclusive games für meine ps3. mw2 ist das einzige game das ich habe, welches noch für pc erschienen ist.weil valve oder activision kacke baut sind wir schuld.was bisten du für einer.


----------



## oldwarpig (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

jooo genau.mw2 ist das einzige spiel was ich habe das für den pc erschienen ist  sonst besitze ich nur exclusive titel für meine ps3.weil valve oder activison scheiße baut sind wir schuld.was bist du für einer??

PS:sorry für doppelpost


----------



## UthaSnake (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Version nicht mehr über Steam spielbar*

Sorry aber wer sich wegen dem ein Level jetzt anstellt - der hat ... doch selber Schuld!

-Das eine Level zerstört (in der "Cut"version) keine Atmo.
-...da man sich im Folgelevel sowieso nicht mehr zurückerrinert
Und bitte schreibt nichts von "Es geht ums Prinzip!" - denn das ist so eine typische Ausrede für alles! Es ist (bisher!) nur das eine Game betroffen - sollte es in Zukunft mehrere Games betreffen, dann meckert und motzt bitte sehr! 

Aber wer jetzt rumweint, weil er nicht mehr auf Pixelpassanten ballern kann und sich das Game DAFÜR (denn ansonsten ists ja "uncut") ausm Ausland geholt hat, dem kann man echt nur auf die Schulter klopfen und eine gute Besserung wünschen! 

Zudem....gibt es in ein paar Tagen/Wochen sicherlich ein paar Tricks und Tipps wie man es doch wieder schafft, in Deutschland auf wehrlose Flughafenpassanten zu schießen! 

Außerdem hoff ich einfach das es keinen weiteren CoD-teil geben wird, der eine ähnliche Szenerie bietet, ... nicht weil ich das "grausam" oder so finde (für mich sind das Pixelmännchen, die mit 2, 3 Klicks wieder am Leben sind ^^ ....) 
sonder einfach aus dem Grunde das diese ganzen Diskussionen einfach nur lächerlich waren/sind/und immer bleiben werden ^^

...und ENDE ^^


----------



## Schalkmund (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Version nicht mehr über Steam spielbar*

Wenns nur MW2 ist da gehts ja nur um die eine Singleplayer-Mission die kann man sich zur Not auch noch via "Sicherheitskopie" ausm Netz anschauen geht, solls mir egal sein aber wenn mir sowas mit meinen beiden L4D Teilen passieren würde wäre der Steam für mich gestorben.


----------



## BensN (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Version nicht mehr über Steam spielbar*

Bei mir ging das damals gleich na release alles reibungslos, und da ich das game eh seit ewigen zeiten nicht mehr zocke,da es von cheatern nur so wimmelt,und es bist heute teilweise unmöglich is mit mehreren kollegen online zu zocken ... sche*ß drauf!!!

Aber das zeugt davon das man aus prinzip games die steamaktivierung zur pflicht haben boykottieren sollte. Sollen sich IW und Activison ihr MW2 doch dahin schieben wo es hingehört!


----------



## BensN (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Version nicht mehr über Steam spielbar*

@ Schalkmund 

Du Banause wie kannst du das wunderschöne Königsblaue Logo vom geilsten Club der welt so verunstalten ???


----------



## graphimundo (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Version nicht mehr über Steam spielbar*

Und wieder geht ein Stück Freiheit flöten.
Aber vieleicht wachen jetzt mal ein paar mehr Leute auf und merken um was es sich bei dieser ach so tollen und hoch gelobten Vertriebsplattform eigentlich handelt.
Nämlich um nichts anderes als eine, durch ein paar lustige social features und Gimmicks verpackte, völlige Bevormundung und Entmachtung der Spieler, damit man als Unternehmen entlich mal die volle Kontrolle über den eigenen Kunden bekommt.
Eigentlich traurig das viele daran auch noch gefallen finden.
Aber nein natürlich ist das nicht Valves Schuld oder ihre Entscheidung nur ist es eben auch genau das wofür Steam eben existiert, nicht um Spiele digital zu vrkaufen und ne tolle Communityplattform zu bieten, nein als Kopierschutz und um dem Publisher eben diese und andere Möglichkeiten der Kontrollle zu geben.


----------



## MisterSmith (6. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

Ich versteh die ganze Aufregung nicht, es wurde doch hier in diesem Thread schon beschrieben wie man das ganze relativ leicht umgehen kann.


vavier schrieb:


> kein problem us version installieren und verzeichnis komplett backupen.... dann löschen und deutsche version inkl. key reggen bei steam ... dann die englische drüber und voila deutscher key aber uncut version.....   ...


Ich bin auch ein Steamgegner, aber wenn das so einfach funktionieren sollte, ist zumindest dieses kein Argument gegen Steam.  

Edit: Okay, vielleicht ist die Lösung doch nicht so toll, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe benötigt man die deutsche und die Importversion?


----------



## Pope (7. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

Wartet mal ab. MW2 war nur der Anfang und es werden andere Importversionen von Spielen folgen, die bei STEAM dann nicht mehr aktivierbar sind. Hoffentlich geht das ziemlich schnell, damit der Unmut der Spieler ebenfalls schnell wächst und anschließend eine globale Bewegung entsteht, die gegen DRM gerichtet ist.
"Vote with your wallet !"


----------



## Siro1976 (7. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

Aber es ist doch so, dass nur die betroffen sind, die sich das Spiel JETZT neu kaufen würden oder nicht? 

Mein schon vor Ewigkeiten gekauftes MW2 aus England funktioniert jedenfalls noch tadellos.

Aber die Aktion an sich ist ne Schweinerei und vollkommen ohne Sinn.


----------



## johnny05 (7. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Version nicht mehr über Steam spielbar*

Oh mann einige von kapieren es wirklich nicht oder ? Die Aktion kommt von Activision aus,nicht von Valve.


----------



## Siro1976 (7. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Version nicht mehr über Steam spielbar*



johnny05 schrieb:


> Oh mann einige von kapieren es wirklich nicht oder ? Die Aktion kommt von Activision aus,nicht von Valve.


Ich für meinen Teil hab das schon verstanden, das ändert aber nix daran, dass das total fürn Popo ist.

Allerdings, das dürften viele hier nicht wissen, man kann L4D2 aus England über amazon nicht mehr nach Deutschland importieren. Es braucht also keine Onlinedistribution, um uns Deutsche zu bevormunden.

Da könnten alle Flamer hier ja mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Pope (7. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Version nicht mehr über Steam spielbar*

Ohne Valve hätte diese Aktion aber gar nicht umgesetzt werden können.
Ich predige bereits seit geraumer Zeit, dass man sich durch DRM in Abhängigkeiten begibt, die noch so manchen sauer aufstoßen werden.


----------



## toeman (7. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Version nicht mehr über Steam spielbar*

Das ist ja wohl der Hammer! Jetzt hat Activision eideutig den Bogen überspannt. Künftige Spiele sollten total boykottiert werden damit solchen Geschäftsmethoden den Riegel vorgeschoben wird. Zudem sollte activision eigebtlich vor dem Europäischen Gerichtshof verklagt werden da solche Praktiken eindeutig gegen EU Recht verstoßen.
Hoffentlich geht die Firma Pleite damit ein abschreckendes Beispiel für die anderen Hersteller und Vertreiber entsteht. Was muss ich mir als mündiger Bürger eigentlich noch alles gefallen lassen von diesen Geschäftemachern


----------



## HNRGargamel (7. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Version nicht mehr über Steam spielbar*

Scheiß Activition...


----------



## Olsen84 (7. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Version nicht mehr über Steam spielbar*



UthaSnake schrieb:


> Sorry aber wer sich wegen dem ein Level jetzt anstellt - der hat ... doch selber Schuld!
> 
> -Das eine Level zerstört (in der "Cut"version) keine Atmo.
> -...da man sich im Folgelevel sowieso nicht mehr zurückerrinert
> ...


Ich danke Dir! Es ist wirklich eine Erleichterung, zwischen dem ganzen Braveheart-Freiheits-Kunst-Gedöns noch Aussagen zu finden, bei denen man seinen Kopf nicht am liebsten gegen eine Wand schlagen würde. Es lebe die Bildungsarmut in Deutschland - relativ repräsentativ auf PC-Games      Man wundert sich, wie sich die meisten hier überhaupt registrieren konnten


----------



## MisterSmith (7. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Version nicht mehr über Steam spielbar*

@Olsen84
Bei MW2 geht es wahrscheinlich nur um die Flughafenszene, wie es mit der Sprache ist weis ich nicht.
Aber egal, wenn das bei allen zukünftigen Activision-Spielen so gehandhabt wird, dann betrifft es möglicherweise mehr als nur eine Szene.

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand noch eine Antwort auf meine Frage mit der Lösung geben könnte, denn ohne Steam kann ich das schlecht testen.  

Edit: Ich glaube die Sprache kann man auch nicht auswählen, sonst hätte man ja die Uncut-Version?


----------



## S1MpLe (7. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Version nicht mehr über Steam spielbar*

@ Olsen84

Ist das dein Ernst? 

Es geht hier doch überhaupt nicht um "ein Level", sondern um die schrittweise Entmüdigüng des Käufers. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass es Steam und Activision mit Sicherheit nicht um diesen fragwürdigen "Zusatzinhalt" geht, sondern um die günstigeren Anschaffungspreise für PC-Spiele im näheren EU-Ausland und den daraus resultierenden geringeren Gewinn.

Ich frage mich auch immer wieder, wie naiv und blauäugig manche Leute mit ihren Rechten umgehen. Soweit ich mich erinnere, gibt es ein EU-weites Recht welches die Verwendung von in der EU erworbenen Produkten innerhalb der EU garantiert. Nett dass Valve in Form von Steam sich einfach darüber hinwegsetzt und ihr das auch noch unterstützt! 

Dass Steam irgendwann in irgendeiner Form die Rechte des Benutzers im Sinne der Gewinnoptimierung beschneiden würde war wohl den meisten Menschen die sich ein wenig kritisch mit der ganzen Thematik beschäftigt haben länger klar, der Bildungselite zu der du dich gerne zählen möchtest ist da wohl etwas entgangen?!

Die Frage ist doch nur. Wieso gerade jetzt? Weil sich eben jetzt gerade die günstige Gelegenheit bietet und man vermutlich innerhalb der Diskussion um den Missbrauchsskandal auf Ameland nicht in einer Reihe mit anderen "Killerspielen" genannt werden will? Ein bemerkenswerter Zufall.

Vielleicht solltest du deinen Kopf doch noch das ein oder andere Mal vor eine recht massive Wand schlagen um die Teile deines Denkapparates anzuregen, die sich um die Wahrnehmung deiner Rechte kümmern. Vielleicht fällt dir dann auch wieder ein wie "repräsentativ" geschrieben wird. Das kommt nämlich von repräsentieren, du Bildungsbürger. Leider repräsentierst du genau die Art von Konsument, die sich jeder Publisher wünscht: naiv, leichtgläubig, adynamisch und mit einer ausgeprägten "Achselzuck-Mentalität".

Ich werde jetzt noch ein wenig meinen Kopf gegen jede Menge Wände schlagen um das Bild des unmündigen Computerspielers wieder loszuwerden.

Ich glaube es ist besser, ich frage dich nicht wer für dich hier die Registrierung übernommen hat?


----------



## Siro1976 (7. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Version nicht mehr über Steam spielbar*



Olsen84 schrieb:


> UthaSnake schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sorry aber wer sich wegen dem ein Level jetzt anstellt - der hat ... doch selber Schuld!
> ...


Auch für dich, wer sich das Spiel bis vor kurzem gekauft hat, um es uncut zu haben, wird es auch weiterhin so spielen können. Aktivierte Keys werden nicht beschnitten. Nur ab jetzt gekaufte Spiele lassen sich erst garnicht mehr aktivieren, so dass man das deutsche MW 2 nehmen muss, was keine große Verscghlechterung darstellt. Left 4 Dead 2 kannst Du (zumindest von amazon.co.uk) nicht mal mehr importieren, so dass eine Aktivierung völlig egal ist. Das ist mE kein Stück besser.


----------



## Olsen84 (7. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Version nicht mehr über Steam spielbar*



S1MpLe schrieb:


> @ Olsen84
> 
> Ist das dein Ernst?
> 
> ...


Bleibt noch die Frage, warum du hier so rumflennst. Wenn doch alle so schlau sind, warum wird dann gejammert, dass hier ganz einfach eine Firma Gewinnmaximierung anstrebt? "Mäh, die lassen uns nicht kostengünstig importieren" - lebst du in einer rosa Welt oder was läuft da aktuell schief?
Und die Entmündigung des Käufers, genau so ein Level zu spielen, kann ich bspw nur unterstützen. Hab COD4 stundenlang online gezockt. Der zweite Teil kam auf Grund besagten Levels nicht ins Haus, weil genau DAS die riesen Frechheit an der gesamten Geschichte ist, nicht die rückwirkende Beschneidung. So einen Datenschrott hat es schlichtund ergreifend nicht zu geben, dann kommen solche Megaklugen auch nicht auf die Idee, irgendwo beschnitten zuwerden. Aber Freiheit des Erwachsenen, die große Kunst im Massenmord - das kann ja niemand definieren. Schließlich ist der Bürger mündig und gebildet. Tut mir leid, dass da alle Alarmglocken aufheulen! Aber bei so einem grenzenlosen geistigen Nonens ist besagte Wand doch oftmals die intelligentere Alternative, als hier noch argumentieren zu wollen. Bilogogisches Alter 30, geistiges Alter 12, du großer William Wallace.

PS: Die Frage "warum gerade jetzt?" stellt sich übrigens überhaupt nicht. Was hat es dich denn künstliche zu jucken, wann Unternehmen ihren Gewinn maximieren? Und wer garantiert denn, dass diese Schiene auch noch funktioniert? Monatliche Raten für Rollenspiele, viel zu viel Geld für 3 weitere Karten  im MP - und alles findet reißenden Umsatz. Die Frage müsste viel eher lauten: "warum nicht bereits viel früher?" - wenn der Durchschnittstrottel jeden Mist teuer bezahlt! Schlauer können es die Unternehmen doch gar nicht machen. Aber hauptsache bisschen die Foren zumüllen, während man a) Steam unterstützt b) MW2 zu Hause hat und c) nebenbei die Kosten für WOW am Laufen hat ^^ So siehts doch bei einem Großteil der Flamer hier aus.


----------



## Bebuquin (7. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Version nicht mehr über Steam spielbar*



Olsen84 schrieb:


> Bleibt noch die Frage, warum du hier so rumflennst. Wenn doch alle so schlau sind, warum wird dann gejammert, dass hier ganz einfach eine Firma Gewinnmaximierung anstrebt? "Mäh, die lassen uns nicht kostengünstig importieren" - lebst du in einer rosa Welt oder was läuft da aktuell schief?


Es hat nichts mit einer rosa Welt zu tun, wenn gegen geltendes EU-Recht verstoßen worden sein sollte.




Olsen84 schrieb:


> Und die Entmündigung des Käufers, genau so ein Level zu spielen, kann ich bspw nur unterstützen. Hab COD4 stundenlang online gezockt. Der zweite Teil kam auf Grund besagten Levels nicht ins Haus, weil genau DAS die riesen Frechheit an der gesamten Geschichte ist, nicht die rückwirkende Beschneidung. So einen Datenschrott hat es schlichtund ergreifend nicht zu geben, dann kommen solche Megaklugen auch nicht auf die Idee, irgendwo beschnitten zuwerden. Aber Freiheit des Erwachsenen, die große Kunst im Massenmord - das kann ja niemand definieren. Schließlich ist der Bürger mündig und gebildet. Tut mir leid, dass da alle Alarmglocken aufheulen! Aber bei so einem grenzenlosen geistigen Nonens ist besagte Wand doch oftmals die intelligentere Alternative, als hier noch argumentieren zu wollen. Bilogogisches Alter 30, geistiges Alter 12, du großer William Wallace.


Tja, bei dem von dir verzapften geistigen Nonsens schrillen bei mir die Alarmglocken auf. Denn ich werde ein wenig empfindlich, wenn selbsternannte Moralapostel ihre Geschmacksvorstellungen allen anderen als verbindliche Norm vorschreiben wollen und jegliche, auch fragwürdige, Wege bejubeln mit denen diese durchgesetzt werden.
Schön, das besagte Level gefällt dir nicht und du hast dir das Spiel deshalb nicht gekauft. Andere haben mit diesem Level kein Problem, finden es vielleicht sogar mal eine kontroverse Grenzabfrage im Kunstprodukt Computerspiel. Soll heißen: Kann man hier genauso weit gehen wie im Film? Oder stellt das interaktive Moment bereits eine fragwürdige Überschreitung dar?

Aber solche Fragen darf man in einem Land mit solchen Moralaposteln wie dir nicht diskutieren. Da wird der Kunst vorgeschrieben, was DER Geschmack ist und wie man sich nach DIESEM Geschmack zu verhalten hat.

Sehr bezeichnend ist dabei leider, dass du, statt mit Sachargumenten zu kommen, ständig auf fehlende geistige Reife deines Gegenübers verweist. Was soll sowas? Ist deine Argumentlage so schwach?


----------



## S1MpLe (7. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Version nicht mehr über Steam spielbar*



Olsen84 schrieb:


> S1MpLe schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ Olsen84
> ...


  
wie schön es gewesen wäre, wenn du nur ansatzweise erkannt hättest, was ich in meinem Posting gesagt habe. 

Das das Flughafenlevel völlig unnötig und dämlich ist und war und wohl eher eine PR-Geschichte war als alles andere, die ihren Zweck offensichtlich nicht verfehlt hat und darüber hinaus den aus Publishersicht angenehmen Nebeneffekt hat, jegliche ernsthafte Diskussion mit einem locker dahergebrabbelten "DU WILLST DOCH NUR AUF ZIVILISTEN SCHIESSEN" im Keim zu ersticken - darum geht es hier doch überhaupt nicht. Es geht mir nicht darum, dass irgendwelche Inhalte beschnitten werden - was nebenbei bemerkt in anderen kausalen Zusammenhängen durchaus alarmierend wäre.

Es geht auch nicht darum, dass eine Firma den höchstmöglichen Gewinn erzielen will. Es geht allein um das gewählte Mittel. Die Passage mit geltendem EU-Recht hast du ja gekonnt ignoriert. Und die Frage wer hier argumentiert, stellt sich aus meiner Sich bei deinem substanzlosen Phrasengedresche von vornherein schon überhaupt nicht. Der Satz mit dem biologischen und dem geistigen Alter wirkt schon in gewisser Weise paradox wenn man bedenkt in welcher Art und Weise du hier "argumentierst".

und natürlich stellt sich die Frage warum es gerade jetzt eingeführt wird. Reine Gewinnmaximierung wäre da wohl schon vor der Veröffentlichung durchaus sinnvoller gewesen. Aber das du diesen Zusammenhang auch gekonnt außen vor lässt bestätigt nur das Bild welches du hier abgibst.

Mit Sicherheit werden viele der "Flamer" - ich weiss nicht wie du darauf kommst dass ich flame... schließlich habe ich jede meiner Aussagen mit einer Hypothese oder Fakten belegt und niemanden persönlich beleidigt? - eben diesen Grundsätzen folgen: heute meckern, morgen kaufen. Aber vielleicht liest auch nur ein mitdenkender Konsument meinen Post und überlegt sich beim nächsten Steamtitel oder was auch immer 2 mal ob er so ein Geschäftsmodell, auch in Hinblick auf kommende Hiopsbotschaften, unterstützen will.

neben dem Versuch der Diskreditierung von Leuten die nicht deiner Meinung sind, scheinst du ja offenbar kein Ziel in dieser Diskussion zu verfolgen weshalb du vielleicht selbst mal hinterfragen solltest, wer hier Foren zumüllt.

aber vermutlich wirst du auch diesmal wieder die Essenz meines Postings mißverstehen und mir wieder erzählen, was du Schlaues zu sagen hast. Ich werde jedenfalls nicht mehr auf deine sub-normal-null-niveau Beiträge antworten und für dich beten, dass auch du eines Tages größere kausale Zusammenhänge erfassen kannst als den zwischen essen und satt sein.

Ein schönes Wochenende

William Wallace


----------



## Olsen84 (7. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Version nicht mehr über Steam spielbar*



Bebuquin schrieb:


> Olsen84 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bleibt noch die Frage, warum du hier so rumflennst. Wenn doch alle so schlau sind, warum wird dann gejammert, dass hier ganz einfach eine Firma Gewinnmaximierung anstrebt? "Mäh, die lassen uns nicht kostengünstig importieren" - lebst du in einer rosa Welt oder was läuft da aktuell schief?
> ...


Und da haben wir es wieder: Das Totschlagargument Kunst. Wie schön, dass man immer die Sekunden zählen kann, bis der große Joker gezogen wird. Leider hört es stehts bei der Aussage "Kunst" auf. Wie kontrovers habt ihr denn das Level hinterfragt? Habt ihr vielleicht sogar Gruppenabende veranstaltet, um gemeinsam die Thematik tiefgründig zu erforschen? Wo definiert sich die Ästhetik, der Geschmack? Ist es vielleicht eine akkustische Angelegenheit oder gehts hier ausschließlich um die Optik? Fühlt ihr euch in den Massenmord ein oder seht ihr euch als Überperspektive - die Situation nur wahrnehmend, aber kritisch hinterfragend? Sprecht euch doch einfach mal aus, statt das Wort "Kunst" in den Raum zu werfen, um euch anschließend die Palme zu wedeln. Kunst selbst ist kein Argument. Um die tiefe innere Bedeutung zu erkennen, wäre es hilfreich, den positiven Reiz, der in euch ausgelöst wird, zu erörtern. Lasst mich teilhaben an der Faszination Massenmord - der überaus reifen Umsetzung in MW2.


----------



## Olsen84 (7. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Version nicht mehr über Steam spielbar*



S1MpLe schrieb:


> wie schön es gewesen wäre, wenn du nur ansatzweise erkannt hättest, was ich in meinem Posting gesagt habe.
> 
> --> du hast in deinem posting zur 2 dinge gesagt. das ist ja das schöne. a) eu-recht b) gewinnmaximierung, aber warum jetzt?
> 
> ...


----------



## MisterSmith (7. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Version nicht mehr über Steam spielbar*

Ich will nicht stören (  ), aber nur zwei kleine Hinweise.

Der arme Teufel wird Hio*b* geschrieben, habe selbst genügend Rechtschreibfehler, ich weiß das auch nur da ich für die Programme die ich schreibe, meine Variable für die Fehlermeldungen unbedingt mit Hiob deklarieren wollte und mich daraufhin informiert habe wie man es schreibt.    

Wenn ich nicht komplett falsch liege, gilt der Jugendschutz nur für in Deutschland verkaufte Produkte, es wäre auch ein bischen merkwürdig wenn Deutsches Recht in z. B. England greifen würde und technisch gesehen hat man das Produkt im Ausland gekauft.
Das einzige was vielleicht praktikabel sein könnte oder ist, wäre beim Importieren das Beschlagnahmen von indizierten Filmen/Spielen usw. .
Aber vielleicht liest hier in diesem Thread ein Anwalt mit und kann das richtig stellen oder auch nicht.  

PS: Bei mehr als nur einem Anwalt könnte es ein Problem geben.


----------



## Olsen84 (7. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Versionen über Steam gesperrt*

Wirklich interessante Frage. 

Würde mich zwar wundern, wenn der Jugendschutz nur für in Dtl gekaufte Dinge zählen würde. Aber im Rechtswesen gibts ja bekanntlich die dollsten Dinge


----------



## Birdy84 (7. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Version nicht mehr über Steam spielbar*



UthaSnake schrieb:


> Sorry aber wer sich wegen dem ein Level jetzt anstellt - der hat ... doch selber Schuld!


In diesem Fall geht es nur um den Anfangsteil eines Levels, ja. Was ist, wenn es nächste Woche Left 4 Dead 2 ist, das man in Deutschland in einer lächerlich gekürzten Version kaufen kann und sich als Import nicht aktivieren lässt?

Edit: Es scheint vielen hier nicht klar zu sein, es geht hier nur ums Spielen, nicht um das erwerben von (indizierten) Spielen!


----------



## MisterSmith (7. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Versionen über Steam gesperrt*



Olsen84 schrieb:


> Wirklich interessante Frage.
> 
> Würde mich zwar wundern, wenn der Jugendschutz nur für in Dtl gekaufte Dinge zählen würde. Aber im Rechtswesen gibts ja bekanntlich die dollsten Dinge


Ich meinte natürlich nur bezogen auf den Kauf als solches, das Nutzen ist sehr wahrscheinlich wieder eine andere Sache da es ja dann in Deutschland geschieht, aber das ist ja auch nur schwer kontrollierbar.
Aber das EU-Recht von dem ihr gesprochen habt bezieht sich wenn ich mich nicht irre auf den Kauf und nicht auf das Nutzen(Spielen).

Weiß allerdings nicht wie bei Spielen wie MW2 verfahren wird, was in Deutschland als zensierte Version ich glaube ab 16? eingestuft wurde, wie da dann die unzensierte importiertierte Version bewertet wird, möglicherweise als Indiziert weil keine Einstufung.
Aber ist jetzt nur Spekulation.


----------



## Birdy84 (7. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Versionen über Steam gesperrt*



MisterSmith schrieb:


> Weiß allerdings nicht wie bei Spielen wie MW2 verfahren wird, was in Deutschland als zensierte Version ich glaube ab 16? eingestuft wurde, wie da dann die unzensierte importiertierte Version bewertet wird, möglicherweise als Indiziert weil keine Einstufung.
> Aber ist jetzt nur Spekulation.


Die deutsche Version hat eine USK Freigabe ab 18, die internationale hat keine Freigabe und ist auf Liste B indiziert und somit schwer jugendgefährdend.


----------



## MisterSmith (7. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Versionen über Steam gesperrt*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> MisterSmith schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Weiß allerdings nicht wie bei Spielen wie MW2 verfahren wird, was in Deutschland als zensierte Version ich glaube ab 16? eingestuft wurde, wie da dann die unzensierte importiertierte Version bewertet wird, möglicherweise als Indiziert weil keine Einstufung.
> ...


 Danke für die Info.  
Habe es dann mit einem anderen Spiel verwechselt wo man sich gewundert hatte das es eine 'ab 16' Einstufung bekam, Far Cry 2? Nein, auch nicht, habe gerade nachgeschaut, ist auch ab 18.
Egal, wenn importierte Spiele indiziert sein können dann spielt das sowieso keine Rolle.


----------



## Schalkmund (7. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Version nicht mehr über Steam spielbar*



BensN schrieb:


> @ Schalkmund
> 
> Du Banause wie kannst du das wunderschöne Königsblaue Logo vom geilsten Club der welt so verunstalten ???


   Ganz einfach mit _Microsoft Paint_ !


----------



## Pope (8. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Version nicht mehr über Steam spielbar*

Um nochmal auf die grundsätzliche Problematik hinzuweisen... Es geht in meinen Augen nicht nur um einen Level bei MW2, sondern vielmehr um die Abhängigkeiten in die man sich begibt, wenn man Spiele kauft, die mit DRM verseucht sind. MW2 war nur der Anfang und es ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis man gar keine Importversionen mehr spielen kann. Dann können Spiele ggf. unter dem Deckmantel des Jugendschutzes in Deutschland einfach gar nicht mehr aktiviert werden. Die Industrie kann dann die teureren deutschen Versionen verkaufen und muss nicht mal Angst haben, dass diese auf dem Gebrauchtspielemarkt landen, weil dieser durch DRM ja ebenfalls aktiv behindert wird. Die Hersteller drücken das einfach durch, solange es Unwissende und Gleichgültige gibt, die DRM-Spiele kaufen.
Und während wir uns ständig darüber ärgern und uns sogar gegenseitig ankeifen, lachen die Raubkopierer höhnisch weil sie sich nicht mit den Gängeleungen der Industrie auseinandersetzen müssen und das Spiel schon längst durch haben. Da fällt es wirklich schwer nicht einfach das Lager zu wechseln, anstatt sich an zermürbenden Diskussionen zu beteiligen, weil man Prinzipien hat.


----------



## Bebuquin (8. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Version nicht mehr über Steam spielbar*



Olsen84 schrieb:


> Und da haben wir es wieder: Das Totschlagargument Kunst. Wie schön, dass man immer die Sekunden zählen kann, bis der große Joker gezogen wird. Leider hört es stehts bei der Aussage "Kunst" auf. Wie kontrovers habt ihr denn das Level hinterfragt? Habt ihr vielleicht sogar Gruppenabende veranstaltet, um gemeinsam die Thematik tiefgründig zu erforschen? Wo definiert sich die Ästhetik, der Geschmack? Ist es vielleicht eine akkustische Angelegenheit oder gehts hier ausschließlich um die Optik? Fühlt ihr euch in den Massenmord ein oder seht ihr euch als Überperspektive - die Situation nur wahrnehmend, aber kritisch hinterfragend? Sprecht euch doch einfach mal aus, statt das Wort "Kunst" in den Raum zu werfen, um euch anschließend die Palme zu wedeln. Kunst selbst ist kein Argument. Um die tiefe innere Bedeutung zu erkennen, wäre es hilfreich, den positiven Reiz, der in euch ausgelöst wird, zu erörtern. Lasst mich teilhaben an der Faszination Massenmord - der überaus reifen Umsetzung in MW2.


Natürlich geht es hier um Kunst und es ist in Verbotsfragen ein Argument. Denn so lange bei dieser Kunst niemand durch den Konsum oder die Herstellung zu schaden kommt, gibt es keinen Grund dafür, warum jemand wie Du oder sonst irgendwer den Konsum oder die Herstellung dieser Kunst verbieten dürfen sollte, nur weil diese gerade Deinem Geschmack nicht gefällt. Ansonsten müßte man, um nicht der reinen Willkür zu verfallen, jeden Depp befragen, was "es schlichtund(sic!) ergreifend nicht zu geben" hat. Da mag der eine keine aktive Teilnahme am Massenmord. Der andere mag es auch nicht in passiver Filmform. Der nächste hat etwas dagegen, wenn man in Spielen moralische Entscheidungen fällen kann, weil es nach seiner Sicht bereits eine eindeutige Moral gibt und der Mensch keine eigenen Entscheidungen fällen darf. Der nächste hat ein Problem mit zu komplexen Geschichten und will alles einfach und geradlinig. Und ein weiterer hat, weil er selbst farbenblind ist, etwas gegen die Farbe "rot", die er selbst nicht sehen kann und deshalb auch nicht will, dass sie andere sehen können. usw. usw. usw.
Willst Du in so einer Welt leben? Wo alle bei Dingen, die keinem schaden, mitzureden haben, obwohl sie dabei in keinster Weise beteiligt sind, weil sie weder die Kunst herstellen, noch zu ihrem Konsum gezwungen sind?

Und zu Deinen Fragen bzgl. hinterfragen usw.:
Ich besitze besagtes Spiel nicht, weil ich eher Rollenspiele und keine Shooter spiele. Besonders übers Maß nach Patriotismus triefende mit dieser Spielmechanik gefallen mir nicht sonderlich. Deshalb kann ich Dir nicht sagen, welche Gefühle ich bei diesem Level hatte. Vermutlich ähnliche, wie bei Filmen, die sowas zeigen. Ein gegenüber der Handlung ablehnendes, für die Realität in meiner Ansicht bestärkendes Gefühl, dass sowas in der Realität verhindert werden soll. Dass Krieg nur das letzte Mittel sein kann. Konflikte durch geeignete Maßnahmen präventiv verhindert werden sollten, indem man unter eingeschränkter Kooperation eine menschenfreundlichere, gerechtere Weltordnung aufbaut. usw. usw.


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Versionen über Steam gesperrt - Update: Umtauschregelung*

das heißt man wird in zukunft auch keine englischen versionen mehr über steam spielen können?! fallout new vegas mus sich mir also auch in deutschland kaufen, weil ich es sonst nicht spielen darf? danke vielmals steam


----------



## Sancezz1 (9. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Versionen über Steam gesperrt - Update: Umtauschregelung*

Ich würd mir an eurer Stelle nich so viele Gedanken machen ob des Rechtens ist oder nicht was Activision da gemacht hat. Solche Unternehmen wie Activision haben dafür ihre Anwälte.
Ich glaube nicht das Activision so blau äugig ist, sowas ohne vorheriger Rücksprache mit ihren Anwälten zu beschließen und in die Tat umzusetzen


----------



## Vidaro (9. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Versionen über Steam gesperrt - Update: Umtauschregelung*

versteh die Sperre nicht nur wegen einer Indizierung?
selbst bei ebschlagnahmung wär dies kein grund spielen darf mans ja trotzdem....
aber klar Activision wird wohl einfach mit den deutschen Preisen mehr geld verdienen als die Pfundpreise


----------



## derDriver (9. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Versionen über Steam gesperrt - Update: Umtauschregelung*



Vidaro schrieb:


> versteh die Sperre nicht nur wegen einer Indizierung?
> selbst bei ebschlagnahmung wär dies kein grund spielen darf mans ja trotzdem....
> aber klar Activision wird wohl einfach mit den deutschen Preisen mehr geld verdienen als die Pfundpreise


ganz genau so sieht es aus, denn ansonsten hätten sie einfach nur die euro,us Version über Steam entschärft


----------



## MacorVanHaal (9. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Versionen über Steam gesperrt - Update: Umtauschregelung*

mich betrifft es auch, da gibts nur eine konsequenz für mich: nie wieder ein spiel bei steam kaufen!


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Versionen über Steam gesperrt - Update: Umtauschregelung*



Vidaro schrieb:


> versteh die Sperre nicht nur wegen einer Indizierung?
> selbst bei ebschlagnahmung wär dies kein grund spielen darf mans ja trotzdem....
> aber klar Activision wird wohl einfach mit den deutschen Preisen mehr geld verdienen als die Pfundpreise


Bingo! Der Kandidat erhält 100 Punkte. Darum geht's doch in Wirklichkeit. Das mit dem Jugenschutz ist nur ein vorgeschobener Grund.
Mittlerweile stört es nämlich die Firmen, dass viele Deutsche lieber in England für nur einen Bruchteil des Geldes kaufen und mit solchen Zwangsjacken wie Steam kann man das in Zukunft ja toll einschränken.
Willkommen in der Zeit des unendlichen Profitgiers und der völligen Entrechtung der Kundschaft!


----------



## Worrel (9. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Version nicht mehr über Steam spielbar*



Bebuquin schrieb:


> Natürlich geht es hier um Kunst und es ist in Verbotsfragen ein Argument. Denn so lange bei dieser Kunst niemand durch den Konsum oder die Herstellung zu schaden kommt, gibt es keinen Grund dafür, warum jemand wie Du oder sonst irgendwer den Konsum oder die Herstellung dieser Kunst verbieten dürfen sollte, nur weil diese gerade Deinem Geschmack nicht gefällt. ...


   Ich finde, es sollte schon Grenzen geben - allerdings erst bei extremen Inhalten wie zB "KZ-Manager", oder - wenn es sowas geben würde: "The Movies - Kinder Porno DLC" oder ein Amoklauf Jump & Run (am "besten" noch mit einem Archiv über erfolgreiche Amokläufer ...

Und deshalb finde ich es grundsätzlich korrekt, daß Unterhaltungsmedien indiziert + beschlagnahmt werden.

Auch wenn die Messlatte gerade im Bereich Spiele zu hoch hängt.


----------



## Worrel (9. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Versionen über Steam gesperrt - Update: Umtauschregelung*



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> das heißt man wird in zukunft auch keine englischen versionen mehr über steam spielen können?! ...


   Nein, das heißt:
Bei zukünftigen *Importspielen*, die man bei Steam registrieren muß, sollte man sich im Vorfeld informieren, was bei diesem Spiel dann passiert.

Denn soweit ich weiß, trifft die Nichtaktivierbarkeit bisher nur auf dieses MW und auf Saints Row 2 zu.



MacorVanHaal schrieb:


> mich betrifft es auch, da gibts nur eine konsequenz für mich: nie wieder ein spiel bei steam kaufen!


   Wenn du deine Spiele über Steam kaufst, betrifft dich diese Problematik überhaupt nicht.
Es geht ja nur um *Ladenversionen, die nach DE importiert *werden. Über Steam bekommst du z Zt eh nur die geschnittene DE Fassung.


----------



## He11banan (9. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

Wenn ich mir also ein Auto aus England importiere (völlig legal in Deutschland) dann darf ich mich also nachher beim Hersteller beklagen wenn das Lenkrad auf der falschen Seite ist? Wenn ich mir ein Handy aus den USA importiere ist es die Schuld des Herstellers wenn der Stecker fürs Ladegerät hier nicht passt?


Genau aus diesem Grund gibt es eine DEUTSCHE Version des Spiels für DEUTSCHLAND. Genau so wie es eine DEUTSCHE Version des Iphones für DEUTSCHLAND gibt.
Wenn ihr die end user licence agreements lesen würdet wüsstet ihr dass ihr NULL rechtlichen Anspruch auf eine garantierte Funktionalität einer Länderversion im Ausland habt. Wenn Activision dafür sorgen will das sich ihre länderangepassten Games besser verkaufen ist das 100% legal, wundert mich dass die noch nicht früher auf den Gedanken gekommen sind.

Btw
Ganz simpel über nen Proxyserver in der Schweiz/UK/USA/Simbabwe bei Steam anmelden oder wie bereits erwähnt die Deutsche Version mit US-Dateien zocken - Problem gelöst - null rumgeflenne (Hirn einschalten bringt hin und wieder etwas)

Gruss He11banan


----------



## Egersdorfer (9. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*



He11banan schrieb:


> N7ghty schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Olsen84 schrieb:
> ...



Ah so viel Dummheit in einem Post, das grenzt schon EXTREM an trolling.

Fangen wir mal an:




> N7ghty schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Olsen84 schrieb:
> ...



Der Vergleich Äpfel und Holocaust. Was für ein hirnrissiger Vergleich. Du kannst das MW 2 derzeit als Importversion NICHT nutzen. Ein Auto mit Lenkrad auf der "falschen" Seite sehr wohl. Ebenso kannst Du das Handy mit Ladegerät benutzen, es kann sein, dass Du evtl. einen Adapter brauchst (oder eine andere Steckdosenverkleidung).



> Wenn ihr die end user licence agreements lesen
> würdet wüsstet ihr dass ihr NULL rechtlichen Anspruch auf eine
> garantierte Funktionalität einer Länderversion im Ausland habt.



Super Logik. Wenn da also drinstünde, man müsse seinen Erstgeborenen opfern und eine Niere spenden, würdest Du Dich dann nicht auch über die rechtliche Gültigkeit wundern?

Zu Recht, aus genau dem Grund (dass Leute in die AGBen derartigen Unsinn reinschreiben) gibt es das AGB-Recht (vgl. 305 ff BGB). Man kann eben nicht jeden Unsinn hineinschreiben.

Man fragt sich tatsächlich wie manche Menschen jeden Morgen aus dem Bett finden. Wahrscheinlich fallen sie raus.


----------



## MasterOhh (9. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Versionen über Steam gesperrt - Update: Umtauschregelung*

HAHAHA! Is doch nicht schlimm oder Leute? Ich mein son bisschen Steam DRM und Kundengängelung nimmt man doch gerne für ein so super Tool in kauf, oder etwa nicht?
Laut Steam Eula gehören euch eure Spiele nicht! 
Also Flennt nicht rum, die von Activision können mit ihrem Eigentum machen was sie wollen.


----------



## schizophrenie (9. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Versionen über Steam gesperrt - Update: Umtauschregelung*

Ich versteh garnicht warum hier alle so ein Trubel machen !
Laut Activison wird/ist das Spiel ja eh zu 100% UnCut in Deutschland erschienen XD
HRHR CoD:MW2 ist sowas von der ultimative FAIL !
in jeder hinsicht .... in meinen Augen das lame-ste Spiel aller zeiten und ich als absoluter COD fan hab auch noch 50€ in den müll geworfen :/
naja sowas passiert mir nicht mehr .... Freu mich schon auf mein ILLGEALES CoD7


----------



## He11banan (9. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*



Egersdorfer schrieb:


> Der Vergleich Äpfel und Holocaust. Was für ein hirnrissiger Vergleich. Du kannst das MW 2 derzeit als Importversion NICHT nutzen. Ein Auto mit Lenkrad auf der "falschen" Seite sehr wohl. Ebenso kannst Du das Handy mit Ladegerät benutzen, es kann sein, dass Du evtl. einen Adapter brauchst (oder eine andere Steckdosenverkleidung).
> 
> 
> Super Logik. Wenn da also drinstünde, man müsse seinen Erstgeborenen opfern und eine Niere spenden, würdest Du Dich dann nicht auch über die rechtliche Gültigkeit wundern?
> ...


Natürlich kann ich die Importverion nutzen, ich rufe den Kundendienst an und krieg die Deutsche Version. Für mau - das garantiert dir eine Nutzung. Das mit dem Handy kannst du nochn bisschen weiterdenken. Falls du schon einmal ein Handy aus den USA/Japan in Deutschland benutzt hast weisst du das gewisse Frequenzbänder verschieden sind. Wenn du Pech hast und ein älteres Modell kaufst kannst du es gar nicht benutzen (es sei denn du hast ne eigene Mobilantenne). Finde den Vergleich nicht so übel.

Dann such mal die Stelle raus die Activision verbietet in die Eula reinzuschreiben dass sie in Deutschland das Spielen der internationalen Version erschweren, viel Glück.
Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen das die USK sich bei Activision beschwert hat weil sie gemerkt haben dass trotz ihrer Einschränkung viele Kinder in Deutschland die uncut Version gespielt haben. 
Aber ist klar das Activision lieber einen Rechtstreit mit der USK und ein eventuelles Vertriebsverbot in Deutschland riskiert als die internationale Version ihres Spiels abzusägen.

Da Du dich ja mit dem Recht so ausgezeichnet auskennst trommel genug Leute hier ausm Forum zusammen und reich eine Sammelklage gegen Activision ein. So wie Du das darstellst läuft dass dann ja auf ein Heimspiel vor Gericht raus.

Freunde die an der Uni-Zh Jus studieren und ich wären sehr interessiert wie du basierend auf geltendem deutschen/internationalen Recht eine Anklage gegen Activision zu diesem Streitpunkt formulierst. Wäre nett wenn Du das dann irgendwo hier posten könntest (besser nach dem Prozess wir wollen Deine überragenden Erfolgsschancen auf keinen Fall mindern).

Gruss He11banan
(meine Mama weckt mich und zeigt mir jeden Morgen den Weg aus dem Bett - falls es Dich interessiert)


----------



## Homeboy25 (9. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Versionen über Steam gesperrt - Update: Umtauschregelung*

und wer ist daran hauptsächlich schuld ??????

Activision, weil sie diese eine langweilig Flughafen Mission eingebaut haben !!!!

Ohne diese Mission würde es uns allen besser gehen !

Activision soll mal zu seinen fehlern stehen !!!


----------



## neosix123 (9. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Versionen über Steam gesperrt - Update: Umtauschregelung*

Das war definitiv das letzte Spiel von IW was ich mir gekauft habe. Es sei denn sie schafen den Absprung von ihrem "tollen" IW.net 
Aber ich Freu mich schon auf Black Ops!! Weil WaW zock ich immernoch!!! 
Treyarch Rockt!!! ^^


----------



## Brokensword (9. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Versionen über Steam gesperrt - Update: Umtauschregelung*

den Sinn der Sperrung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, außer dass die sich noch unbeliebter machen wollen

was passiert eigenlich mit längst aktivierten Versionen? wurden diese auch gesperrt`?


----------



## ferrari2k (9. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Versionen über Steam gesperrt - Update: Umtauschregelung*

Ach ist das herrlich 
Als Steam und Online-DRM Gegner freut es mich außerordentlich, dieses Geheule im Forum zu beobachten 
Jahrelang haben Leute wie Pope und ich auf diese Möglichkeiten hingewiesen, aber hören wollte keiner.
Jetzt hört auf zu nölen und überlegt vielleicht das nächste Mal, welche Konsequenzen es haben kann, wenn man die Kontrolle über seine Spiele bereitwillig in fremde Hände legt


----------



## DocX (9. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

doppelt


----------



## DocX (9. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*



He11banan schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen das die USK sich bei Activision beschwert hat weil sie gemerkt haben dass trotz ihrer Einschränkung viele Kinder in Deutschland die uncut Version gespielt haben.
> Aber ist klar das Activision lieber einen Rechtstreit mit der USK und ein eventuelles Vertriebsverbot in Deutschland riskiert als die internationale Version ihres Spiels abzusägen.


Jetzt werden hier Theorien gestrickt, die immer wahnwitziger werden:

1.
 Wie sollte die USK gemerkt haben, wie viele Personen eine ausländische 
Version eines Spiels spielen und wie viele davon noch nicht volljährig 
sind?

2. Glaubst du wirklich, dass dieser Aufwand betrieben wird? Die Kontrollen werden häufig nicht einmal im Inland angewendet.

3.
 Damit müsste ich also auch jedes Spiel verbieten, dass in Deutschland 
in den Handel kam und aus irgendwelchen Gründen von einem nicht 
Altersgerechten gespielt wird?

4. Das Spiel ist auf Liste B indiziert, somit herrscht (noch) kein Verkaufsverbot.

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten, warum Activision die Freischaltung ausländischer Fassungen unterbindet.

a)
 Gefahr der Beschlagnahmung: Dann könnte es kompliziert werden, da mit 
der Kombination von Steam es sicherlich eine Grauzone bzgl. Privatbesitz
 geben könnte.

b) Höhere Gewinnspanne in D, da der Markt in UK seit Jahren preisgünstig ist.


----------



## Pope (9. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Versionen über Steam gesperrt - Update: Umtauschregelung*

Dem Post von Ferrari2k kann ich nur vollhinhaltlich beipflichten. Erst setzt sich kaum jemand mit den Konsequenzen von DRM auseinander und tritt aus Gleichgültigkeit oder Unwissenheit eigene Persönlichkeitsrechte ab, und hinterher wird gemeckert. Wer die Nutzungsbedingungen von DRM-Spielen richtig gelesen und verinnerlicht hätte, wäre vielleicht eher mal auf die Idee gekommen, keine verseuchten Spiele mehr zu kaufen. Googelt einfach mal nach dem sogenannten STEAM-Urteil aus dem Februar diesen Jahres, dann könnt Ihr genau nachlesen wie sich das mit dem Erwerb von Computerprogrammen verhält. Man wird durch die zahlung des Kaufpreises nicht Eigentümer sondern nur Nutzungsberechtigter des Spiels. Die Rechte liegen nach wie vor beim Publisher/Entwickler. Und die können die mit dem BGH-Urteil als rechtens angesehenen Nutzungsbedingungen, was in diesem Fall die Pflicht zur Kontenbindung und das Verbot des Wiederverkaufs angeht, gestalten fast wie sie wollen.
Aus meiner Sicht ist der Drop aber ohnehin gelutscht und mein "Kampf gegen die DRM-Windmühlen" längst verloren, weil es viel zu viele unkritische Leute gibt. Die Industrie hat durchgedrückt, was sie haben wollte. Gewinnoptimierung und betriebswirtschaftliches Denken kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Aber wenn hierdurch bewusst in Kauf genommen wird, dass man durch bestimmte Maßnahmen - wie die hier besprochene - zahlende Kunden verliert, muss man sich nicht wundern.
Letzten Endes lachen wieder mal die Raubkopierer, die sich mit nicht aktivierbaren Importversionen oder ähnlichem nicht herumärgern müssen.


----------



## nsq (12. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Versionen über Steam gesperrt - Update: Umtauschregelung*

Wie soll Steam merken, wenn man einen Proxy nutzt? Richtig, gar nicht!


----------



## Vordack (12. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*



GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Als ich die Meldung zuerst auf Gamestar gelesen habe freut ich mich: krieg' ich auch ein L4D2 umsonst!  Leider ist meine import-Version älter und lässt sich noch aktivieren...


Ich seh nur das Update.

Wo ist den die Originalmeldung?


----------



## Vordack (12. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*



N7ghty schrieb:


> Olsen84 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Oh Gott, jetzt geht das Gejammer wieder los... "ich kaufe etwas und darf es dann nicht installieren" Vielleicht solltet ihr euch mal das Leben vor der Haustür ansehen, Kiddies.
> ...


Nein, bei Autos hält man sich mittlerweile automatisch an die Gesetzesvorgaben da sie schon alt und daher  allgemein akzeptiert sind. Außerdem wird man auf der Straße schneller erwischt als zu Hause.


----------



## IXS (12. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*



schizophrenie schrieb:


> lächerliches bürokratn Deutschland ...


Dämliche Steam Betreiber passt da besser. 
Es gibt rechtlich keinen Grund - ab 18 - Spiele zu verbieten, da ein Account kein öffentlicher Platz ist.


----------



## MisterSmith (12. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Versionen über Steam gesperrt - Update: Umtauschregelung*



nsq schrieb:


> Wie soll Steam merken, wenn man einen Proxy nutzt? Richtig, gar nicht!


 Vielleicht mit z. B. sowas hier?
www.theadminzone.com/forums/showthread.php
Aber keine Ahnung ob Steam/Valve sowas überhaupt verwendet bzw. verwenden möchte.


----------



## IXS (12. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*



facopse schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass das nicht rechtens ist, was Activision da macht.
> Mal ein Vergleich: Ich kaufe mir in Italien Schokokekse. Wieder zuhause angekommen, will ich meine Kekse öffnen und essen. Da stehen aber schon die Kekshersteller vor der Tür, nehmen mir die Schokokekse ab und drücken mir Butterkekse in die Hand. Mit der Begründung, dass die Schokokekse in Deutschland nicht verkauft werden.
> 
> Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, ist das nicht legal.



Egal ob legal oder illegal 

Der Anbieter will das so und er kann es durchdrücken. Man könnte per Sammelklage vielleicht versuchen, eine Freischaltung zu erzwingen.
Diese Scheinheiligkeit tut halt schon weh. Zumal ein Steam Account nur für  - ab 18 - zugelassen sein darf, laut deutschem Gesetz. per Definition sind Spiele nur dann Jüngeren zugänglich zu machen, nachdem sie auf den Inhalt geprüft und zertifiziert wurden. Erst wenn eine dauerhafte Freigabe - ab 3 Jahren -  für einen Dienst bestätigt wurde, kann jeder daran teilnehmen. Denn, 12 Jährigen ist es genau so verboten Spiele ab 16 zu spielen..... oder Achtjährigen Spiele ab 12....


----------



## Birdy84 (13. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*



IXS schrieb:


> Denn, 12 Jährigen ist es genau so verboten Spiele ab 16 zu spielen..... oder Achtjährigen Spiele ab 12....


Das ist leider falsch, da die Altersfreigaben lediglich für den Erwerb bindend sind.


----------



## Worrel (13. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*



DocX schrieb:


> Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten, warum Activision die Freischaltung ausländischer Fassungen unterbindet.
> 
> a)
> Gefahr der Beschlagnahmung: Dann könnte es kompliziert werden, da mit der Kombination von Steam es sicherlich eine Grauzone bzgl. Privatbesitz geben könnte.


Welche Grauzone? Der Besitz und die Benutzung beschlagnahmter Spiele ist völlig legal.
Nur der Handel damit ist verboten.

Ein uncut L4D2 läuft zB immer noch auf DE Steam Accounts, obwohle die uncut Version beschlagnahmt wurde.


----------



## Pope (13. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*

Mal sehen wie lange noch.


----------



## IXS (13. August 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Kein Uncut mehr für Deutschland - Steam sperrt Registrierung für Import-Versionen*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> IXS schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Denn, 12 Jährigen ist es genau so verboten Spiele ab 16 zu spielen..... oder Achtjährigen Spiele ab 12....
> ...



Ist es nicht. 
Wenn Eltern dem Kind ein Spiel zugänglich machen , das für sein Alter nicht zugelassen ist, machen sie sich strafbar. Auch nach dem Erwerb.

Ein 16 -Jähriger macht sich auch nicht strafbar, wenn er ein Spiel ab 18 spielt. 
Strafbar macht sich unter Umständen der Verkäufer.
Strafbar macht sich der Erziehungsberechtigte, wenn er das Spielen solcher Spiele am eigenen PC ermöglicht/zulässt.

Es wird aber wohl kaum jemand eine Strafanzeige stellen, weil jemand ein ungeprüftes Spiel an Kinder weiter gibt, in dem man Rüben züchtet.
Anders sieht das aus, wenn in dem Spiel "Rüben abgeschossen" werden


----------



## Spoeti (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Modern Warfare 2: Import-Versionen über Steam gesperrt - Update: Umtauschregelung*

Es ist eine grenzenlose Frechheit: Ich habe diesen "Service" vor sage und schreibe 2 Wochen in Kauf genommen und es ist noch immer kein Paket angekommen. Langsam mache ich mir wirklich Sorgen, denn auf eine Erkundigung per E-Mail habe ich noch immer keine Antwort erhalten! Die Mailadresse habe ich hier aus dem Artikel, Abzocke wird es wohl kaum sein.
Das letzte was ich von denen zu hören bekam :

"Hallo *name*,
vielen Dank für die Zusendung der gewünschten Unterlagen.

Bitte senden Sie Ihr Spiel komplett (DVD-Case, Spiel-DVD, Original-Key) mit einer Kopie des Kaufbelegs an:

Activision Blizzard


Ind number 5924
Ankerkade 8


5928 PL Venlo


NIEDERLANDE

Damit wir den den Vorgang schneller bearbeiten können, möchten wir Sie bitten einen Zettel
mit der Bearbeitungsnummer 2010091822000328 dem Spiel beizulegen.

Zur Sicherheit emfpehlen wir Ihnen eine Kopie des Keys zu Ihren eigenen Unterlagen zu nehmen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

ACTIVISION Support Team"


----------



## JOCKEL6 (25. September 2013)

hi hab mir cod6 bei mmoga gekauft ist so ein nicht deutscher code mit der e-mail adresse oben kann ich nichts anfangen kann mir leihen jemand helfen ?? thx im vorraus


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

JOCKEL6 schrieb:


> hi hab mir cod6 bei mmoga gekauft ist so ein nicht deutscher code mit der e-mail adresse oben kann ich nichts anfangen kann mir leihen jemand helfen ?? thx im vorraus


 Installiere einen VPN und aktiviere es damit auf Steam.


----------



## JOCKEL6 (26. September 2013)

danke aber was ist VPN ???? hab keine ahnung vom diesem thema


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

JOCKEL6 schrieb:


> danke aber was ist VPN ???? hab keine ahnung vom diesem thema


 Ein VPN ist eine Software, die den Websiten vorgaukelt, dass du eine IP aus den USA oder sonstwoher hast. 

Kannst ja gerne einfach mal den Wiki-Artikel dazu lesen. 

Ein einfacher und kostenloser VPN ist z.B. Spotflux.


----------



## JOCKEL6 (26. September 2013)

sorry wenn ich das frage ist das legal?????


----------



## LordCrash (26. September 2013)

JOCKEL6 schrieb:


> sorry wenn ich das frage ist das legal?????


 Die Benutzung an sich ist 100% legal. Ob es auch mit den Steamrichtlinien übereinstimmt, kann ich dir nicht zu 100% beantworten, ist so eine Art Grauzone. Musst aber nichts befürchten, da passiert nichts. Steam kann das im Prinzip nicht mal mitbekommen. Du könntest ja auch einfach in den USA im Urlaub sein usw. Aber bei der Bevormundung von Spielern seitens Activision wäre mir das auch sowieso recht egal.....


----------



## JOCKEL6 (26. September 2013)

vielen dank werd mal heute schauen obs funktioniert


----------



## Tim1234654 (4. Dezember 2013)

Hallo ich weiß nicht wie ich das activision blizzard team erreichen soll kann mir bitte jemand eine emailadresse oder anderes schicken??


----------



## LordCrash (4. Dezember 2013)

Tim1234654 schrieb:


> Hallo ich weiß nicht wie ich das activision blizzard team erreichen soll kann mir bitte jemand eine emailadresse oder anderes schicken??


 Activision Support


----------

